# nokia 6270 S40 APPLICATIONS



## go_gamez (Jun 2, 2006)

i ve got a new nokia 6270 ...after usin i learnt tht i can put other *.sis applications it cauz ithas some S40  platform..does this mean i cant put any xtra applications ?
or is there any site or has someone released softwares and allpications for this type moblie also...
plzz tell me what to do..
i want softwares like file man , ultra mp3 ...cam recorder..etc.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 3, 2006)

You can search for softwares for it on getjar *www.getjar.com/software/Nokia/6270


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 4, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> You can search for softwares for it on getjar *www.getjar.com/software/Nokia/6270



thanks for the information about the  goooooooooood site.


----------



## valtea (Dec 9, 2006)

are there any non java applications like smart movie, ultra mp3 etc


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 12, 2006)

are not smartmovie and ultra mp3 are non java. they are sambian applications.


----------

